# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  CRYPTO TV TUNER [ReDi PC 50] USB DIGITAL

## Radiometer

Κάνω την αρχή προτείνοντας αυτό το  πολύ ωραίο  TV TUNER σε πολύ καλή τιμή.

Το συγκεκριμένο το δουλεύω με λειτουργικό  *Linux Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - Lucid Lynx* όπου υπάρχει ο driver και το αναγνωρίζει  

http://www.cryptoelectronics.gr/cata...partno=W002289

----------


## NIKPAPAZOGLOU

γεια σε ολους και καλη χρονια.εχω και εγω την ιδια καρτα αλλα δεν μπορω να την τρεξω σε ubuntu 10.10. μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι να κανω?

----------


## Radiometer

να ρωτήσω το TUNER το αγόρασες πρόσφατα ?

εγώ το αγόρασα πριν από αρκετό καιρό και μου δουλεύει κανονικά και στην  *10.04* και στην* 10.10* με το πρόγραμμα* kaffeine* http://kaffeine.kde.org/.
το πήρε και ένας γνωστός μου άλλα δεν κατάφερε να το κάνει να δουλέψει στην *10.10* λέγοντας ότι δεν το βλέπει, 
όποτε και μου το έδωσε να το δοκιμάσω και στον δικό μου Η/Υ για να το τεστάρουμε, με αποτέλεσμα να μην δουλεύει ούτε σε έμενα.

παραξενεύτηκα οπότε μπήκα στον πειρασμό να ανοίξω για να δω εσωτερικά τις πλακέτες, και είδα ότι ήταν τελείως διαφορετικές !!!!!
όποτε προφανώς κυκλοφόρησε κάποια καινούρια Version που δεν υποστηρίζετε

  έχω και τα 2 κουμπωμένα τώρα και το lsusb παντός δίνει το ίδιο





> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 15a4:9016 Afatech Technologies, Inc. AF9015 DVB-T USB2.0 stick
> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 15a4:9016 Afatech Technologies, Inc. AF9015 DVB-T USB2.0 stick



έχει καιρό που ασχολήθηκα και δεν έψαξα αν βγήκε κάτι καινούριο.

----------


## NIKPAPAZOGLOU

ναι το πήρα πριν λιγες μερες.με lsusb εχω:



> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 15a4:9016 Afatech Technologies, Inc. AF9015 DVB-T USB2.0 stick



δεν δουλευει με κανενα προγραμμα ουτε με kaffeine.

----------


## maouna

πιάνει  ολα τα κανάλια που εκπεμπουν ψηφιακα?

----------


## NIKPAPAZOGLOU

> πιάνει  ολα τα κανάλια που εκπεμπουν ψηφιακα?



ναι σε windows που την δοκιμασα πιανει τα παντα εκτος αναλογικα.

----------


## Radiometer

από το μενού του kaffeine. 



> Television -> Configure Television



στο παράθυρο που ανοίγει εκτός από την καρτέλα* General Options* σου βγάζει  και μια δεύτερη καρτέλα με το όνομα *Συσκευη 1 ?
*

----------


## NIKPAPAZOGLOU

> από το μενού του kaffeine. στο παράθυρο που ανοίγει εκτός από την καρτέλα* General Options* σου βγάζει  και μια δεύτερη καρτέλα με το όνομα *Συσκευη 1 ?
> *



οχι μονο την καρτελα general options

----------

